# Hair Loss Pics



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

I posted this under the pictures theard, but Im also posting it under chi health because I am desperate for help. 

Here are some pic of Ruffio's hair loss. We have had 3 skin scrapes done. The first one done at a vet i dont normally go to, and was told he had demodex mange and was given promeris to treat it. 2nd and 3rd skin scrape done at normally vet came back negative, but given meds to treat as though he did have it. Not giving him meds for something he doesnt have. But it is getting worse. I dont know what it is or what to do. I am seeing a holistic vet at the end or march. But im posting these pics hoping someone else has had to deal with this and can offer some advice.

Back legs



























Front legs









Chest









Head and face


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't have any advice for you. I am going through the same thing with my Moose so I will be curious to see what others have to say. 

Although we havan't done a skin scrape...I'm looking for a new vet now.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Same here. No advice but experiencing the same thing  ours is chest and legs 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you done a skin scrape yet. You should if you have not. I have had 3 done. First one done I was told he had demodetic mange. But then the last 2 came back with only dead mites, but loosing more hair still.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have never expeiranced this but I did a quick google search and saw this:


Dermatitis in Dogs with Hair
Dermatitis is a skin condition that could cause irritation and alopecia in dogs with hair. Allergic, contact or atopic dermatitis could occur if your dog has a sensitivity to any of the following substances: 

•Antibiotics
•Metals 
•Rubber
•Wool
•Plastic
•Chemicals or dyes
•Deodorizers
•Irritants such as poison ivy
•Fleas
•Food additives or food intolerance
Another type of dermatitis is called acral lick dermatitis. This is when your dog licks himself obsessively due anxiety, boredom, or stress, rather than skin irritation. Acral lick dermatitis is a psychological condition that can result in hair loss. 

Mange Caused by Parasites
Mange is another skin condition, caused by parasites, that can lead to alopecia in dogs with hair. Types of mange include: 

•Demodectic
•Sarcoptic
•Cheyletiella 
Treatment of mange will require skin samples and treatment may be more or less difficult depending on the type of mange involved. Symptoms of mange, other than dog hair loss, include: 

•Scaliness
•Redness
•Blisters
•Ulcers
•Itching

Hypothyroidism Causes Hormonal Imbalance
Hypothyroidism is the most common hormonal disease affecting dogs. Hypothyroidism occurs when the thyroid gland ceases to function properly, and your dog begins to suffer a hormonal imbalance. Treatment is as simple as a daily hormonal supplement medication. Symptoms other than hair loss include: 

•Dry or brittle hair
•Recurrent bacterial and yeast infections
•Lethargy
•Obesity
•Slow heart rate
•Changes in skin pigmentation

Alopecia Due to Ringworm
Ringworm is a fungal skin infection; there are several different types of fungus that can cause ringworm. Symptoms of ringworm, other than dog hair loss, include: 

•Scaliness
•Crusty areas
•Pustules
•Vesicles
•Itchiness
•Draining

Cushing's Disease Causes Alopecia
Dog alopecia is also a symptom of Cushing's disease. Cushing's disease is a serious chronic illness caused by a hormonal imbalance that occurs when your dog's adrenal gland no longer functions properly. Treatment can involved surgery, but is usually limited to medication. Sometimes dogs who have been on corticosteroids for a long time develop a reversible form of Cushing's disease that can be cured by tapering off the steroids. 

Symptoms other than hair loss include: 

•Thinning of skin
•Hyper-pigmentation
•Easy bruising
•Seborrhea
•Blackheads
•Increased thirst and urination
•Abdominal swelling


My other question would be what does your dog eat? Could it be a food allergy or something missing in their diet


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh my it could be a multitude of things!! I wouldn't say arnie is loosing hair it's just thinner in some patches but has always been like that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

